# www.kanemcmillan.com



## kane mcmillan (Jul 5, 2007)

Hay there,

I am a starting out photog that has just got a web site, and i am keen for peoples feedback on what they think of my photos an how to improve!

Thanks again
Kane Mcmillan
NZ


----------



## kane mcmillan (Jul 5, 2007)

The web site is www.kanemcmillan.com Ha sorry!
Thanks again.


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 12, 2007)

I like your black and white pictures a lot.... You seem to do very well with the skies also. The rest is so-so imo!


----------



## kane mcmillan (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the reply tranceplant,ive only just started looking through the lens the last year so im open to any advice!

Thanks
Kane


----------



## RKW3 (Aug 3, 2007)

I love the surfing and wave pictures. Nice site.


----------



## kane mcmillan (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks matey!! Thanks for the reponse,


----------



## kane mcmillan (Nov 17, 2007)

Hay there,

just revamped site an would love sum feed back on it an my photos?

Thanks

Kane Mcmillan www.kanemcmillan.com


----------



## david jones (Jan 12, 2008)

Hay kane,

Im a newbe on this site,and just having a look at your land an in water surf shots. i am very impressed didnt know you guys down there, got much waves. Loving your colours an angles from the water.

Well done mate keep it coming.

David.


----------

